

The Admissions Gap - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/story/2009/04/10/ST2009041001503.html

======
endtime
Do we really need yet another article about how getting into college is hard,
but a little easier for rich kids? This one doesn't seem to be saying anything
new.

